# Manejar USB con el pic 16f877



## jokep (Jun 2, 2008)

Ocupo hacer que mi circuito entable comunicación con la PC por medio de la USB.

He encontrado información, ejemplos, códigos, pero me he dado cuenta que usan la familia de pics 18 (por ejemplo 18f2550); y de hecho usan una librería del CCS llamada "pic18_usb.h"; y la librería dice que soporta toda la familia de "pic 18"

no puedo hacerlo con el 16f877 o 16f877a?

les repito que ya he encontrado información pero nada referente a éste pic

bueno, ojalá alguien pudiera ayudarme
gracias


----------



## eidtech (Jun 2, 2008)

Si te molestaras en leer la hoja de datos del PIC16F877 podrías ver que no cuenta con el periférico de USB cosa que el 18F2550 (y otros) si lo tienen.

Por lo tanto no puedes hacerlo de esa manera, pero no todo esta perdido.

Una opción es el PIC16C745, que es USB y de la familia 16.

Otra opción es usar un convertidor USB-Serial como lo es el integrado FT232 de la marca FTDI. Ademas de FTDI, estan Texas Instruments, Silicon Labs y Cypress (entre otros) de convertidores serial a USB.

Por ultimo tienes la opción de implementar el protocolo USB en el 16F877, opción muy recomendable (componentes externos mínimos) pero con dificultad.


----------



## jokep (Jun 3, 2008)

gracias eidtech

voy a cambiar al pic 18F4550


----------



## starfox (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola muy estimado colega, me gustaría preguntarte mas sobre el protocolo de comunicaciones USB.
Ando con un proyecto entre manos en el que requiero la comunicación usb para cualquier pic16, y me seria útil cualquier información con la que me puedas orientar, te lo agradeceré mucho, en ultimo caso para otra familia pic, pero que sea netamente USB para el pic.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/ fijate acá por lo de USB.


----------



## ana k (May 2, 2011)

hola yo tambien ando con una duda no se si alguien me la pueda resolver, entonces usando un convertidor a comunicacion usb con el pic 16f877 puedo realizar la comunicacion usb puede ser el max232


----------



## Basalto (May 3, 2011)

Otra opción es utilizar el MCP2200. Que convierte de USART a USB 2.0. Y en el PC lo controlas como un Puerto Serie Virtual, es lo mismo que el FT232 pero bastante mas barato


----------

